# before and after hunter style.



## 200racing (Jan 22, 2013)

before
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/321370_10151237190851795_495166971_n.jpg]https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4...495166971_n.jpg
after
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/69636_10151236908016795_12079468_n.jpg

i shot at and missed the buck almost exactly 24hrs before i killed him. i didnt think he would be seen for a long time. so when a group of small deer came in i took the chance to to fill the freezer r. i shot the little one and saw it fall from the stand. i pulled my phone out to let my dad know and as i was typing my message and heard leaves crunching. i slowly turned to see big boy casually walking behind my stand let my 30-30 bark again. it was a really short action packed hunt. i got in the stand around 6:15am and had both deer to the truck before 8am.

got them home and and celebrated with some fresh backstrap and eggs.


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice job man! That is awesome.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice hunt. I bet that kept the adrenalin flowing for a good while. I use to hunt with a Marlin 30-30 like that for many years. It's retired for the most part now in favor of a Mod 70 Winchester 270. I've been threatening to get it out and hunt with it again some day but just haven't done it yet.


----------

